# Am i the only one who has no interest in tyre dressing?



## Billigmeister (Mar 3, 2013)

I am only getting into this detailing lark but one product/process i have absolutely no interest in is tyre dressing.......am i the only one?

Do others have other process and products that that always avoid?

I understand why others like it but i sort of see it as just a bit too showy and trying too hard..... a bit like someone overdoing fake tan.

Am i going to get a ban for such blasphemy?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes, you're the only one. 

Small things make a huge difference and tyre dressing makes the car look far better.


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

I've just detailed my father in laws Insignia, he hates tyre dressing for the same reasons as you. But I just had to do it, in my opinion after doing every other detail I couldn't leave the grey walls looking all tired and unloved. I understand that they could just be cleaned with de greaser and all purpose cleaner but why not finish them off with tyre gel. If you don't like the gloss 'look at me' types how about trying a matt one!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I find it just sets the car off. You can spend ages doing a cars bodywork and cleaning the glass, but without doing the tyres and trim it just looks like a shiny car with dull plastics. Tyre dressing thankfully last a hell of a lot longer these days.


----------



## Mani (Mar 14, 2010)

I only do it every few weeks when they start looking dry and grey. I like my tyres to be matte, so they look brand new. But some people prefer to have really glossy tyres which make them look cheap IMO.

The only process that i see pointless is the 3 bucket method. I use the 2 bucket method but using 3 is a bit of a overkill in my eyes. But each to there own


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

A must do I feel. Sets the car off


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm def not into the really "bling bling yo" dressings. But I do like them to look fresh, and I just don't think a clean tyre holds that appearance. So although I understand your thought process im on the otherside also


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I think you can make any car look pretty decent with doing just the tyres and windows only after a wash - from a distance of course lol


----------



## Billigmeister (Mar 3, 2013)

I am sure that after a while i might just get it. 

May try a matte one sometime.

I think some of it is not wanting to fall for the marketing spiele that comes with a lot of products.

Everyone is searching for the holy grail of products and i sort of want to avoid that


----------



## IanGC (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't do tyre dressing but only because my drive is off an unmade road  .

They are dusty as soon as I move the car. :banghead:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Undressed tyres just don't like right after you've spent all that time on the rest of the car, a set of tyres that have done several thousand miles are never really going to look new undressed even when clean, a natural look dressing solves this.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Its a must do job every time for me. Nice clean wheels finished with dressed tyres:thumb:


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

If you don't like the really glossy look you can always remove some of the product afterwards, once it's soaked into the tyre a little. That way you're still getting the blackening effect but without the gloss while at the same time protecting the tyre wall. Thats what I do with Megs Endurance Gel anyway, but I'm sure you can also get matte/satin finish dressings that are a bit less 'in your face'?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I always do em. Only so they're jet black though, when they're too shiny they look sh!t


----------



## Mr.Mexi (Feb 23, 2007)

mike41 said:


> you can also get matte/satin finish dressings that are a bit less 'in your face'?


Any suggestions mate? Wouldn't mind a look at matt tyre dressings.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I llike my legs endurance about a week after application when its no longer blingy just new looking


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mr.Mexi said:


> Any suggestions mate? Wouldn't mind a look at matt tyre dressings.


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=258021

Dodo Juice Tyromania on an RS2000.....have'nt tried it myself mind but looks kinda matte to me.....I've seen others mentioned on here too,sure a search would bring some more up :thumb:


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

at first i wasnt too keen on it, but then every body kept asking if i could put the black tyre stuff on. so i started liking it and use autosmart highstyle now. everytime i clean a car, tyres are a must now. just sets it off completely


----------



## Luffehamp (Mar 14, 2012)

The problems I have with the tyre dressing is after one revolution you can end up with a super glossy wall with a scuffed contact patch. To me it just looks like a horrible tan line.

Give them a good scrub to turn them naturally matte and that's it done. The glossy tyres sometimes look like plastic!


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mr.Mexi said:


> Any suggestions mate? Wouldn't mind a look at matt tyre dressings.


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=270885


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

I think it absolutely makes a car.

On my old GT-R I always regret not properly slicking the tyres for this picture:










It just makes it look like its not finished being cleaned IMO.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Im not really interested too, but that's because they sling of always.
And make my wheels more dirty then when using no tyre dressing

So if anyone can recommend my a dressing that doesn't sling tell me!

I've used AG tyre dressing and AF Gloss tyre


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Always use it , 

Used to hate it sling everywhere then a few years ago , I learnt how to use it properly , Clean tyres , less is more , It does finish the car off


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

I use the Zaino stuff - leaves a lovely muted, matt finish - which lasts very well in deed. I think it really finishes off the car perfectly.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Wout_RS said:


> Im not really interested too, but that's because they sling of always.
> And make my wheels more dirty then when using no tyre dressing
> 
> So if anyone can recommend my a dressing that doesn't sling tell me!
> ...


Gtechniq T1, Carpro PERL or Swissvax pneu ALL do NOT sling. Believe me, I tried loads of tyre dressings when I had my white car. These 3 did not sling. I always use T1 now.

Would never clean a car without dressing the tyres. It finishes the car off.


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

AS Highstyle applied with a sponge applicator will give you a satin finish. Or AS finish diluted down will gice you a matt natural finish.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

s29nta said:


> Its a must do job every time for me. Nice clean wheels finished with dressed tyres:thumb:


.............same here.Even do mine in winter now which i never did a while back.


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

Some days I just clean th wheels so I can dress the tyres. It's a must. Looks much fresher when done


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Its a must for me, with having gloss black factory alloys on the car, it looks dissapointing when you see the grey tyre wall.

A quick treatment of Megs Endurance gel and it makes it look spot on


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Pinnacle Black Onyx doesn't sling. Even if over-applied


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

what do most people use to de-grease the tyres before applying there dressing? 

Is a snow foam and shampoo wash able to de-grease them or is another product required?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I use Megs APC and a foam spray head. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I hate shiny tyres but satin ones look good.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

if most people dress there tyres every week,
do you degrease the tyres then also every week with APC?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Wout_RS said:


> if most people dress there tyres every week,
> do you degrease the tyres then also every week with APC?


I do it every time I wash the car.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

It's like having a nice new suite on and leaving your shoes dirty and scuffed.
In other words you just don't do it.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Astro said:


> It's like having a nice new suite on and leaving your shoes dirty and scuffed.
> In other words you just don't do it.


Nicely put!


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

You have to dress them eventually or they look out of place. Finding a product that combines acceptable durability, ease of use and lack of sling, coverage and your preferred level of enhancement can be a right pain.


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Every time I wash the motor, so every week.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Wout_RS said:


> if most people dress there tyres every week,
> do you degrease the tyres then also every week with APC?


I don't dress them every week. Find a decent dressing and apply properly they will hold a nice look for 3 weeks or so. Then re do it properly say once a month


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

adjones said:


> You have to dress them eventually or they look out of place. Finding a product that combines acceptable durability, ease of use and lack of sling, coverage and your preferred level of enhancement can be a right pain.


Zaino for the win here - as long as you APC the tyres first it is a real dream, and lasts forever.


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

Brooklands said:


> I use the Zaino stuff - leaves a lovely muted, matt finish - which lasts very well in deed. I think it really finishes off the car perfectly.


+1 for zaino I use it as we'll and makes the tyre look greats on a black car


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

I have black wheels so tyre dressing is a must for me as they look grey against the wheels. I use blackfire total eclipse tyre gel.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Tyre dressing went in the same bin as Snow foam a long time ago :thumb:

I`ll put it on others cars if they wish but never bother with my own.

Shiny tyres look awful.

Tyre dressing is for Vauxhall owners


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

O`Neil said:


> Tyre dressing went in the same bin as Snow foam a long time ago :thumb:
> 
> I`ll put it on others cars if they wish but never bother with my own.
> 
> ...


Totally disagree with that. Any car on a dealership forecourt will use tyre gel. There might be some debate about going shinny or matt, I have a slight gloss on mine.

Nothing wrong with snow foam either


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Gtechniq T1 for me.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

O`Neil said:


> Tyre dressing went in the same bin as Snow foam a long time ago :thumb:
> 
> I`ll put it on others cars if they wish but never bother with my own.
> 
> ...


Oi! I take exception to that!


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

M20fes said:


> Totally disagree with that. Any car on a dealership forecourt will use tyre gel. There might be some debate about going shinny or matt, I have a slight gloss on mine.
> 
> Nothing wrong with snow foam either


Ahh a Vauxhall Astra owner that bought his car from a dealership


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

O`Neil said:


> Tyre dressing went in the same bin as Snow foam a long time ago :thumb:
> 
> I`ll put it on others cars if they wish but never bother with my own.
> 
> ...


...........never been more wrong :wall: & i don't drive a Vauxhall!!!.


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

I hate 'shiny' tyre dressing, looks naff


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

When the tyres are dressed the wheel stand out more plus gives the appearance the car has been fully washed, but the tyre dressing I am using at the moment contains silicones and have noticed on my tyre walls the thread is cracking and grazing, is there a tyre dressing anyone recommends that gives a wet look plus the durability is decent as well please.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

bit like putting on a suit and wearing a pair of trainers with it. not only that i find it makes the alloys shine more.couldnt imagine detailing car and leaving tyres.imo...


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

O`Neil said:


> Ahh a Vauxhall Astra owner that bought his car from a dealership


Wrong, a vag owner who bought private lol


----------



## luca (Mar 3, 2012)

I've not a great interest about tyre dressing.... also a good cleaning with APC had a beatiful impact on the car appearance, IMO.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

VW STEVE. said:


> ...........never been more wrong :wall: & i don't drive a Vauxhall!!!.


I`m sure I`ve seen you on another forum with the username `Vauxhall Steve`


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

I used to use Megs Endurance Tyre Gel... I thought it was fabulous!!!
But thinking about it, yes too glossy.

So Zaino Z16 Perfect Tire Gloss, or Gtechniq T1 Tyre N Trim, seem to be the best matte options...


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Althought I dont do it all the time , I do think it makes a difference but I do like the matt finish. Autobrite tyre sheen looks fab :thumb:


----------



## GBT (Dec 14, 2012)

umm, yep, your just about the only one. Hows the weather over there..........


----------



## Billigmeister (Mar 3, 2013)

I have succumb and bought some megs endurance.

tried it out yesterday and tried to make it as "matt" as possible. Fairly pleased with the results. 

Will see how long the look lasts for and i will pass judgement (if it only lasts a day or two i will pack it in!)


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

At the risk of being hunted down and lynched, I don't use tyre dressing either. It reminds me too much of 'Swiss Tony' style used car lots. Sorry :tumbleweed:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

PeteT said:


> At the risk of being hunted down and lynched, I don't use tyre dressing either. It reminds me too much of 'Swiss Tony' style used car lots. Sorry :tumbleweed:


only if you have the wrong finish :thumb:

some of the less glossy/matte dressing look very good.


----------



## Billigmeister (Mar 3, 2013)

PeteT said:


> At the risk of being hunted down and lynched, I don't use tyre dressing either. It reminds me too much of 'Swiss Tony' style used car lots. Sorry :tumbleweed:


I think that just about sums it up - like mutton dressed up as lamb. Although i think it is more likely that most of the people on this site and this thread have their head screwed on i think the is still a lot of others that would use it for that bling factor and overdo it.


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

I like to do it

Whats the point in cleaning the car then having poor looking tyres

This site is called "detailing" world and this is a detail not to be missed by anyone on here. I always dress the whole car as small points count the most!

Its like getting dressed up in your finest new Nike tracksuit to go and put on a pair of grubby Gola trainers IMO


----------



## Junkers_GTi (May 29, 2013)

In my car at least (black), there's a huge difference between the wheel with and without any dressing at all. I don't go crazy about it anyway, just a little bit of Meguiars' hot shine and that's it, not glossy, not matte either. I'm sure to have a pic of it here somewhere, if I can find it I'll upload it here.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Yes, you're the only one.
> 
> Small things make a huge difference and tyre dressing makes the car look far better.


It creates a contrast from the wheels 
You don't need any mega shiny ones t1 from gtecnique is on my list to replace meguires endurance


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Very thinly applied Megs Endurance leaves a nice finish.

When you have black powdercoated wheels its a must as the tyres look grey without any dressing.


----------



## Junkers_GTi (May 29, 2013)

Junkers_GTi said:


> In my car at least (black), there's a huge difference between the wheel with and without any dressing at all. I don't go crazy about it anyway, just a little bit of Meguiars' hot shine and that's it, not glossy, not matte either. *I'm sure to have a pic of it here somewhere, if I can find it I'll upload it* here.


...As I was saying, there you go. Front tires dried after washing, rear tires only dressed with Megs' hot shine. Slight difference eh?:thumb:


----------



## Billigmeister (Mar 3, 2013)

Junkers

That is a good pic to show the difference and i think you are right, on black cars it looks even more obvious.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I never used to be a fan but it does finish the job off nicely and always do it on cars I work on.

This is mine wearing T1 as I prefer the matt look, so Z16, Pneu and T1 are the ones I use :thumb:










There it is all finished, and I'm pretty sure that ain't a Vauxhall too


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Junkers, looks good, and I used to like that too... being a Megs Endurance user, but now, after seeing the Matte look, alxg above, I still think it's too shiny (sorry),
But 100 times better than no dressing at all, that is for sure.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't think a car looks washed until the tyres are dressed lol


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree with most here. A dressed tyre sets off the car nicely.

Dressed tyre now matches the wheel
Gloss finish , but dry to the touch. T1... 









Clean wheel but undressed looks tatty.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

O`Neil said:


> I`m sure I`ve seen you on another forum with the username `Vauxhall Steve`


........not me mate,never owned one in my life & never will.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

VW STEVE. said:


> ........not me mate,never owned one in my life & never will.


Golf GTI ED30.


----------

